# dove brand mustard jar



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

hey gang, dug this today,  its a dove brand mustard from the frank tea and spice co. i was wondering what the current red book value is?? thanks in advance  m-


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2011)

HELLO


----------



## LC (Oct 7, 2011)

I have one of them myself Mike , have no idea of the value . I have collected Frank Tea and Spice for a good number of years , and your jar is only the second one of them I have seen . Course I do not go to shows , there may be plenty of them show up there for all I know . I think this style is called a vendor's jar . I have no knowledge of a price guide ever being put out on them , if there is , I would love to have one . Can't believe there has been so much interest in the product over the years , that a book has never been published .


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Mike, your jar is redbook #829 book price $50-$75... the highest of the dove jars... add $35-50 w/original lid, only ones I've seen , were ribbed like the jumbo's,anyway, nice clean jar- congrats!!


----------



## tftfan (Oct 7, 2011)

Never seen one, but it looks cool !


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I have one of them myself Mike , have no idea of the value . I have collected Frank Tea and SpiceÂ for a good number ofÂ years , and your jar is only the second one of them I have seen . Course I do not go to shows , there may be plenty of them show up there for all I know .Â I think this styleÂ is called a vendor's jar . I have no knowledge of a price guide ever being put out on them , if there is , I would love to have one . Can't believe there has been so much interest in the productÂ over the yearsÂ , that a book has never been published . I TOTALY AGREE WHERES THE HISTORY? THANKS LC FOR YOUR INPUT


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2011)

THANKS JOHN FOR THE INFO!


----------



## LC (Oct 8, 2011)

What is the red book you are referring to John , does it have all the Jumbo jars in it ? This is the first time I ever heard of a price being quoted for the vendors jar from a book .


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 8, 2011)

LC, The REDBOOK of Fruit Jars # 10 is where the Jumbo's are listed and yes, I think it has all of them listed (1 full page) It has the Dove jars and many different product jars that were often reused for canning- I bought the book a few years ago and it's well worth the money, if your into jars !!


----------



## LC (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info John , I did not know there was ever a price guide put out on the Jumbo memorabilia . I am not into jars , but sounds like the book would be worth a purchase for just the Jumbo info .


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I saw one of these sell on ebay yesterday for quite a bit of money. Not sure, but check it out.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, but I just looked up the listing and it was a dove brand owl figural that sold on ebay for around $330.00
 sc pontil collector


----------

